# Variable speed routers



## Michael T (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen some routers that offer electronic variable speed. I assume that means automatic. Others have a variable speed dial. So, what's the deal with variable speed? Is it necessary, or just a fancy nice-to-have feature? I've seen some bits that indicate specific rpm ranges to use. Does the type of wood also figure into this? Thank you.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Michael:

Variable speed on routers is necessary if you use large diameter bits. As the bit diameter increases, the router speed needs to be turned down. Somewhere on this website there is a listing of the recommended speeds for various bit diameters.

Edit: http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/12514-broken-bit.html has the list shown in a post from Charles M.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MichaelT

Just to add to Cassandra post,, 
electronic variable speed,,this is a device built into the router it's not setup to be automatic so to speak but it will keep the power up " HP " on low speed setting...as you know speed = HP but with the device in place it over ride the rules .

" variable speed? Is it necessary " yes and no,,,you don't want to cook your bits and like b/4 speed= heat...but I will say many of the router bits are made to turn at a high speed...and do the job in one clean pass..

" Does the type of wood also figure into this? " yes but what's more important is the feed rate, the faster the bit turns the faster you can feed the stock into it..the router has a voice and it will tell what it needs,more power,more speed feed,less speed feed rate ,etc. 


==




MichaelT said:


> I've seen some routers that offer electronic variable speed. I assume that means automatic. Others have a variable speed dial. So, what's the deal with variable speed? Is it necessary, or just a fancy nice-to-have feature? I've seen some bits that indicate specific rpm ranges to use. Does the type of wood also figure into this? Thank you.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

MichaelT said:


> I've seen some routers that offer electronic variable speed. I assume that means automatic. Others have a variable speed dial. So, what's the deal with variable speed? Is it necessary, or just a fancy nice-to-have feature? I've seen some bits that indicate specific rpm ranges to use. Does the type of wood also figure into this? Thank you.


In my humble opinion, variable speed is an absolute necessity. Larger diameter bits have much larger (3.14 times diameter larger) outer diameter linear speeds than do smaller diameter bits. Reputable bit sellers will state what the masimum rotation speed should be for the larger bits.

It is true that after-market speed controls can be obtained but I am suspicious of what they might do to the router motor I defer to Harry (aka Electron) as to whether there is a basis for my suspicion,

I also suspect that the price of a fixed speed router plus an after market speed conrol exceeds that of a variable speed router in the first place.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I am stunned at how much faster other people can type than I can! At least we all agree, more or less


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay Tom (mftha) I think if I didn't go backward so much my typing speed would be pretty decent. (Going back to correct mistakes) if you know what I mean!!


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

> In my humble opinion, variable speed is an absolute necessity. Larger diameter bits have much larger (3.14 times diameter larger) outer diameter linear speeds than do smaller diameter bits. Reputable bit sellers will state what the masimum rotation speed should be for the larger bits.


I would like to agree, but not everyone uses the router with huge bits. I'm my opinion, knowing what you will use it for will determine the necessity of the variable speed. For what its worth, I have a VS router too.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree that variable is near required. 

Every router I have that has one model with variable speed and another with a single speed I never use the single speed model anymore. I may as well sell them. 

Even when using them at the same speed the variable speed unit just seems better and more controllable. I have seen this with the Bosch Colt versions and the DeWalt 616, 618 and a few others. For the price difference of 5.00 to 25.00 and sometimes there is no price difference at all if you watch for sales, get the variable every time.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Get the type with Soft Start*

Some better Variable Speed routers also has "electronic Soft Start". The motor will start spinning slowly before reaching the set variable speed.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

reuelt said:


> Some better Variable Speed routers also has "electronic Soft Start". The motor will start spinning slowly before reaching the set variable speed.


Very good point; I was not aware the fixed speed routers generally did not have the soft start. Another very strong reason for the variable speed router


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

One of my new Craftsman routers, model 17541, is fixed speed with soft start. I really like that feature. It makes the router very controlable on startup.


----------

